# Bird Safe Flea Bombs



## Blingy

Hi All,
As many of you know, as well as my 3 budgies, I also have a dog and a cat. Right now it’s summer here, which unfortunately means fleas! This time of year the fleas get really bad (especially as I live in the bush) and the only way for me to get them under control is to flea bomb my house. This is the first time I’ve needed to do it since getting my birds and I’m worried that it may hurt them. Of course I’d follow the instructions and take the birds, their cages, cage covers and exposed toys (those hanging from the ceiling) outside, but as the birds get a lot of out of cage time, I’m concerned about the spray remaining on areas like curtain rails and picture frames where the birds like to land. The instructions say to stay outside for two hours with the house closed up, then go in and open all windows and doors and leave the house to air for half an hour (I’m thinking I’d leave the birds outside for longer to be safe). Does anyone have any experience with birds and using flea bombs or any other suggestions??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kellie,

I'm assuming the bird's are kept in a room where the dog and cat are not allowed.
When you use the flea bomb and take the birds outdoors, can you seal off the bird room using plastic and tape around the door so the mist doesn't go into that room?

If so, then you won't have to be concerned about any pesticide residue being on the surfaces in the room when it is safe to bring the budgies back into the house.

I would keep the budgies outdoors for at least 3 or 4 hours.

Please make sure they are continually supervised the entire time you have their cage outdoors and have extra clips on the doors to prevent any escape. 
Remember that hawks and other predators have been known to kill budgies right through the cage bars and we certainly don't want anything to happen to your little ones. *


----------



## Blingy

I live in a tiny 2 bedroom granny flat. When the birds are out of their cage or I’m not home, the cat is locked in another room. The dog is either on lead with me if the birds are out (he’s old and just lays beside me), or if I’m not home my mum puppy sits as he has bad separation anxiety. I have a veranda that runs the length of my house so I’ll put the birds out there while I bomb and I’ll sit with them. Thankfully we don’t have hawks here but I have loads of cockatoos that visit daily. My cages have proper locks rather than slide doors but again, I’ll be supervising at all times to make sure nothing happens. I’ll keep them outside longer than the time suggested on the can but my main concern is whether or not there’ll be any residue on curtain rails, picture frames and other high up places where the birds like to perch. I’ll clean and wipe everything over when I come back in but I’m so afraid I’ll miss a spot and if anything happened to one of my birds, I’d never forgive myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'd suggest you review the information in the following articles:

Using Flea Bombs

Cleaning after Bombing for Pest Control

Bug Bomb Cleanup*


----------



## Blingy

FaeryBee said:


> *I'd suggest you review the information in the following articles:
> 
> Using Flea Bombs
> 
> Cleaning after Bombing for Pest Control
> 
> Bug Bomb Cleanup*


That's fantastic, thank you! I've been googling and searching the forum all morning but couldn't find much information. This is a great help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*You're welcome. I hope it all goes well for you.*


----------

